

Architecture for Apps and Content in React.js - petewailes
https://builtvisible.com/building-content-in-react/

======
petewailes
N.b., I'm the OP. I'm writing a short set of posts on building a small content
piece in React, and how it can be evolved to include routing, stores, more
flexible architecture and so on. This is the first one, and if you're just
getting in to React, I'd love your thoughts on it, and anything you'd like
explained further, so I can make sure the follow-up posts cover everything
people want unpacked.

Demo of the actual project available here: [https://builtvisible.com/history-
of-humanity/](https://builtvisible.com/history-of-humanity/)

